# اريد حل لمشكله : وجود طبقات طين بين طبقات الحجر الجيري



## مهند عياد (15 مارس 2012)

وجود طبقات طين خلال طبقات الحجر الجيري , مما يؤثر سلبا في عملية الحفر والتفجير حيث تختلط المواد وتقل نسبة الحجر الجيري , وبذلك تقل كفائته بصناعة الاسمنت , وتزيد كلفة فصل هذه المواد , 
ارجو طرح حلول لهذه المشكلة بحيث يتم انهاء المشكلة قبل عملية التفجير إن امكن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام .


----------



## صقار1 (20 أبريل 2012)

ممكن معرفة سمك طبقة الطين فوق طبقة الحجر الجيري وهل هي ظاهرة على السطح /ويمكن قشطها او قلع الطين بواسطة الالات (شفل او بوكلن) او من خلال المياة واذابتها بشكل عالي وسوف تسيل الى اماكن خاصة


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

Tous simplemement , il faut faire les travaux de lessivage sur chantier et ensuite relessiver ulterieurement dans l'usine. mois aussi je suis un responsable d'une carriere d'argile
Il faut toujours avoir des moyens pour une bonne exploitation
Bon chance


----------

